
Teenager, 18, accused of sharing video of Christchurch faces 14 years in jail - eargaerg
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6820769/Teen-accused-sharing-livestream-Christchurch-massacre-faces-14-years-hes-denied-bail.html
======
Cypher
why

~~~
eesmith
Likely because the charge includes more than sharing the video:

> The young man has also been charged with allegedly posting to social media a
> photograph of one of the South Island mosques being attacked with the
> message 'target acquired' along with other chat messages 'inciting extreme
> violence'.

